# 2005 High Owner Satisfaction Study



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Copied this from a GOOD SAM newsletter...
----------------------------------------------

Results of a study by noted automotive consulting firm AutoPacific, Inc. reveal high owner satisfaction with new 2005 model year cars and light trucks.

Lexus is highestâ€"rated brand for 2005, winning by a nose in a photo finish with Cadillac.

The vehicle registering highest overall satisfaction in 2005 is the Nissan Titan Full Size Pickup Truck. This is the first time that a pickup has won it all. The highest rated car is the Nissan Maxima, its affordable luxury midâ€"size entry.

Top Performers are:

Brand: Lexus

Passenger Cars: 
Premium Luxury Car â€" Jaguar XJ 
Entry Luxury Car â€" Nissan Maxima 
Luxury/Large Car â€" Lincoln Town Car 
Premium Mid-Size Car â€" Nissan Altima/Buick LaCrosse 
Standard Mid-Size Car â€" Mazda6 
Compact Car â€" Scion xB 
Sports Car â€" Porsche 911 
Sporty Car â€" Pontiac GTO

Light Trucks: 
Large Lightâ€"Duty Pickup â€" Nissan Titan 
Large Heavyâ€"Duty Pickup â€" Dodge Ram HD 
Compact Pickup â€" Nissan Frontier 
Luxury Sport Utility â€" Volvo XC90 
Large Sport Utility â€" Nissan Armada 
Premium Midâ€"Size Sport Utility â€" Nissan Murano 
Standard Midâ€"Size Sport Utility â€" Chevrolet Equinox/Hyundai Santa Fe 
Compact Sport Utility â€" Hyundai Tucson/Honda Element 
Minivan â€" Toyota Sienna/Honda Odyssey/Nissan Quest


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

Where is the travel trailer category?









Dallas


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Just confirmation of what we already know, eh Jolly?









Although I must say I am surprised to see so many Nissans in the list. My personal experience with the brand - prior to the Titan - has not been great. They must be really getting their act together.

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't know Doug
My experience with Nissan was great
My first was an 88 Nissan Hardbody had that for 15 yrs.
with no problem or replacement parts








That's what brought me back to Nissan
















Don


----------



## outdrs1 (Apr 22, 2005)

Read this from http://www.nissan.com/.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I just want to say that.. what really matters is how satisfied you are with your own vehicle. I really enjoy my truck and have been completely satified with it. I am happy if my neighbour likes is truck as well, but I really do not care if he likes his truck more than I do.

I am Happy with my Truck selection regardless that it did not make the top 10 list.









Thor


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Thor said:


> I am Happy with my Truck selection regardless that it did not make the top 10 list.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here here! Been very pleased with our Yukon XL as well.

Randy


----------



## nynethead (Sep 23, 2005)

I do not know about the Titans, but all my years (30 to be exact now) that I have been driving pickup trucks, nothing beats my chevy. I have had a 62 ford, 85 ford, 88 Gmc, 96 toyota all new, then a 94 ford used and now a 2005 chevy. This new chevy seems to be the best of all, though my 85 ford could go anywhere in the woods, the suspension would kill ya.


----------



## outinfo952 (Feb 8, 2004)

Hi All

As I am really satisified with my Titan, I must admit that I was just this close to the F150, drove them both and ended with the Titan, (the Ford was more comfortable). Just the other day saw the 150 and said "that is a great lookin truck". Hope the Titan lasts for the long haul.

Geoff


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Key words...HIGH OWNER SATISFACTION and 2005. That's not a lot of time to get really disguntled over something perhaps.

Maybe NISSAN was slipping them some cash on the side.

I still like my truck. But then again, I liked my Chevy...right up until the rear differential disintegrated 3 weeks after the warranty expired. Time will tell.

In the mean time, I hope Chevorlet spent my $1,000 differential money on pumping up sales with employee discounted vehicles. (I like to think my trading in the Chevy for a NISSAN started the whole thing)


----------

